# Selling a gun?



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

What have people found to be the best places/sources for posting a gun (rifle) for sale (e.g.: stores, websites, etc.)???

For instance, alot of stores/websites don't allow posting private party firearm sales. Cases in point: Gander Mtn in Taylor told me I couldn't post anything that they sell in the store, thus no firearms. Also, gun shows at Gibraltar Trade Center allow gun sales by FFL dealer only. I currently reside in Wayne county and would like to try and keep the sale local as to not incure alot of expense in the sale. I am also not familiar with sites like Ebay or the like. Short of selling it to dealer and probably taking a loss, what's a guy to do?

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

The Michigan Gun Owners web site has a message board with a forum for selling firearms.

http://www.mgouc.com/


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you try a ad in the paper? RB1


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I would try the press. 

You might try a gunshop. Maybe you could trade it in for a new one


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes RB, I've considered running an ad in the paper, but it's hard to justify a $30 or $50 ad for something with a selling price around $250. That is why I like the idea of tackboards in sport shops but it seems these are becoming extinct. Also, as noted: no private party sales at alot of gun shows nowadays. A dealer is looking out for their bottom line and will probably only give me 60-70% of the supposed value so they could make their markup. Using a website could involve ffl fees and shipping fees, so hopefully the dilema is obvious. How much is it to ask to have a place where sportsmen can market something to other sportsmen.

Regards.


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy are your news papers expensive. All you need is 20 words or
less. A three to five day add around here would only cost you apox $10.00 or less. RB1


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Most gun clubs have boards with all kinds of guns for sale. Also there are "pennysaver" type papers around with reasonable ad rates.

Natty B.


----------



## NorthForkRancher (Jun 27, 2003)

Take a look at gunbroker.com ------I checked them out about 18 months ago and have now sold 12 guns there for myself and others, and have bought two guns as well!!  To register with them you will need to use a credit card so they know you are legitimate--don't worry it is safe!! Then you can buy and sell as you like--if you are the seller, it is the buyer who must not only be the winning bidder, but also pay the shipping fee that you specify on top of the bid, but the buyer also has to pay the FFL fee to the dealer in his area who will accept shipment of the firearm--don't be intimidated-- it is not brain srugery!! Contact me privately if you need more information.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I highly recommend gunbroker.com and auctionarms.com. I have bought and sold - got top dollar for my sales, more than I thought. 100% legit - you ship only to an FFL, get his paperwork ahead of time. FFL makes the transfer to the actual buyer.

Also check Michigan Gun Owners web page - good for local sales.


----------

